#ubuntu-qt 2018-06-11
<clivejo_> hi, did aix join this channel?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> No.
<clivejo_> he is having issues with scrolling dash cards in the mycroft plasmoid apparently the issue is fixed in Qt 5.11.. Would someone see if the patch could be backported?
<clivejo_> it is reverse scrolling
<clivejo_> very odd
<lubot> <tsimonq2> In 18.04 or 18.10?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And is there a commit number we could have?
<clivejo_> he mentioned it is fixed in neon, but not sure if that is they are on Qt5.11 or backported a fix
<lubot> <tsimonq2> OK
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If he could give more details, that would be great.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Nice to see you, Cliv. E
<lubot> <tsimonq2> *Clive
<clivejo_> well I have asked him to join this channel
<clivejo_> I'll ask him to pop in and provide more details.  He was asking of the likelihood of Ubuntu 18.04 getting Qt5.11
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @mitya57 So with 5.9.6 being released, I think we should look at SRUing it (like we discussed)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I fly back home today, but after I get a good night's sleep tonight, I'll probably work on finishing 5.11
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Unless you want to start the process for 5.9.6 (go ahead)
<lubot> <mitya57> It will be in 18.10 anyway, and not in 18.04 unless someone makes a PPA for it.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> 5.9.6?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (I'm talking about 5.11 for Cosmic, not Bionic :))
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I think before we can SRU a stack we need a higher version in Cosmic.
<ahayzen> mitya57, FYI, added some extra info to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src/+bug/1774739   I tried using the offline .run installers TQC produce, I have found that 5.6/5.9 seem to run on Ubuntu 16.04/17.10 ... but fail on Ubuntu 18.04 with a similar stacktrace to qtcreator from the archive. So I wonder if it is a change to the system that is causing this? (eg libdbus?)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1774739 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Running Qt apps inside a 18.04 container crashes" [Undecided,New]
<ahayzen> tsimonq2, yes IIRC you'll need a higher version in cosmic before SRU, either get 5.9.6 into cosmic or 5.11 - but you probably already know this ;-)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @ahayzen, Yep. :)
#ubuntu-qt 2018-06-12
<mitya57> ahayzen: thanks. I don’t have time to investigate so far, but my initial guess is that the containers may be blocking the syscalls that are important to Qt.
<mitya57> (Like in Debian #901062)
<ubottu> Debian bug 901062 in qtbase5-dev "qtbase5-dev: qtbase5-dev: QFile::exists() returns false for existing files?!" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/901062
<ahayzen> mitya57, no worries, right it's going to be something funky :-) The interesting part is that the same .run works on an older container, so something to do with the 18.04 container and it's env. Let me know if there is any additional info i can try to extract
<ahayzen> Also note that to use gdb inside docker i am passing "--security-opt seccomp=unconfined" which should not block certain syscalls, as described in the bug report you linked. And that older versions like Qt 5.6 have similar issues on 18.04
 * lisandro suspects we will be seeing more containers issues with Qt in the near future
<lisandro> it's amazing the amount of times I have seen this in the last two weeks
<acheronuk> :/
<lisandro> I think it is actually rather a good thing
<lisandro> like creating docker images from testing/sid and using them in stable
#ubuntu-qt 2018-06-13
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #ubuntu-qt to: Ubuntu Qt Discussion Channel | https://is.gd/GIZG9E | Staging Qt 5.11.0 for Cosmic: https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 | Help remove Qt 4! https://is.gd/QXLEFW | 5.9.5 in Bionic, 5.5.1 in Xenial, 5.2.1 in Trusty | This channel is bridged to Telegram, ask us to be added | This channel is LOGGED at irclogs.ubuntu.com; use implies acceptance of Ubuntu IRC channel terms.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291
<lubot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, :)
#ubuntu-qt 2020-06-08
<lubot> <RikMills> @mitya57 FYI https://mail.kde.org/pipermail/distributions/2020-June/000365.html
<lubot> <RikMills> In case you are not aware...
<lubot> <mitya57> I saw it, yes. It it's not urgent I would wait until the fix is merged upstream.
#ubuntu-qt 2020-06-14
<lubot> <RikMills> @mitya57 have you had any thoughts on 5.15?
<lubot> <mitya57> No time yet. I would better wait until .1 or .2 point release.
<lubot> <RikMills> @mitya57 [No time yet. I would better wait until .1 or .2 point release.], Agreed there, and more or less what I expected :)
<fvogt> FTR, here the issues with Qt 5.15 were mostly in outside code, not fixed/fixable in Qt
<fvogt> Stuff like KMail header display or Konsole/yakuake crashes
<lubot> <RikMills> fvogt: Thanks. I had seen a little chat on that, but had not looked in depth!
<lubot> <x_sun> I can see no patches for KMail headers though
<fvogt> https://invent.kde.org/pim/messagelib/-/commit/1f2548805df60707ffba2bba27d35d441232d140
<lubot> <x_sun> Thanks
